# Projektauflösung



## SPS-pit (24 Juli 2011)

Hallo und Moin...

Da ich so nach und nach meine Projektarbeit mit Siemens-Technik beende und zu Foxboro Eckardt wechsle (Projektbedingt) gebe ich mein restliches Siemens Equipment ab.

Anzubieten hätte ich eine 414-3 CPU , 414-3XJ00-0AB0, Stand V3.0.2 für 599.-€ 
dazu eine  MC 952 / 1MB RAM , 6ES7-952-1AK00-0AA0 für 99.-€

weiterhin eine CP443-1 , 443-1EX02-0XE0, Stand V5.1.0 + Netzwerkanschlußkabel für 399.-€

und vorerst eine STromversorgung PS405 10A , 405-0KA01-0AA0 ohne Batt (Batt.defekt) für 199.-€

Bei Komplettabnahme 1200.-€ !! Alle Teile sind so gut wie neu, haben nie einen Industrieschrank gesehen, liegen auf Lager bzw. waren auf meinem Testrack montiert!! Kein Rauch,kein Dreck,keine Feuchtigkeit!!!

Bitte reale Angebote ansonsten geht nix weg!

Grüße

Pit

P.S. Weiteres equipment S5/S7 , Teleperm (CPU´s, E/A Baugruppen, uvm ) bzw. Profibus, sowie Ersatzkarten u.a.Yokogawa im Angebot. Einfach mal nachfragen! Da ich projektbedingt oft unterwegs bin, kann eine Antwort einige Stunden dauern, also nicht gleich nervös werden. :-D


----------



## SPS-pit (6 August 2011)

Moin

So, da ich wiedermal im Lande bin, habe ich mal weitergestöbert und nachfolgende Sachen gefunden die weg können:

IM 567 , 467-5GJ02-0AB0
CPU 488-3 , 488-3AA00-0AB0
+ TPM 478-1 , 478-2DA01-0AC0
+ MC 8MB AS488/TM , 6DS2410-0XX0-=XA0
PS 405 20A
405-0RA00-0AA0
Rückwandbusmodule
BM1x80 , BM2x40 , BM/PS153 , BM153/153 (mehrere vorhanden)
Baugruppenträger UR2 , 6ES7400-1JA01-0AA0
SM332 HART , 332-5TB00-0AB0
SM336         , 336-1HF00-0AB0
SM322 4x24V, 332-5SD00-0AB0
SM321 16x24V, 321-7BH01-0AB0
RS485-Repeater , 6ES7-972-0AA01-0XA0
ET200M / IM153-1 , 153-1AA03-0XB0

S5-Technik
CP541 , 6ES5-541-8AA1
S5-100U + EPROM
6ES5-102-8MA02

Baugruppen
6ES5-482-8MA12
6ES5-451-8MA12
6ES5-452-8MR11
und einige andere auch, Relais-Ausgabe usw...
dazu diverse Baugruppenträger S5

Alle S5 Sachen sind gebraucht, funktionsgeprüft und 100% i.O.

AEG-Technik
AEG ESS A1 Steuergerät, gebraucht aber getestet 100% i.O.
AEG verschiedene Strommessmodule , ESW1, 8 , 32 NEU


YOKOGAWA
Ersatzplatinen für Prozessschreiber mit LCD-Monitor Typ: VR100  alle Platinen!!
HÖRBIGER
Für HÖRBIGER Steuergerät komplette Ersatzkarten incl. LED-Frontplatine, geprüft und i.O.

Weitere Ersatzplatinen, bzw. gebrauchte Karten die 100% getestet wurden und funktionieren folgen!

Alle Teile zum Teil mehrmals vorhanden!!! Also nicht drängeln.... :-D

Schönen Tag noch!

Pit

P.S. Bei Interesse REALE Angebote oder Anfragen bitte, ich verschenke NIX!!!!!


----------



## SPS-pit (13 August 2011)

Tach

So weil ich einige Preisanfragen bekommen habe, hier meine Vorstellungen. Alles VB im Ramen natürlich!!!  :-D



IM 467 , 467-5GJ02-0AB0 , V3.1.0                        300.-
CPU 488-3 , 488-3AA00-0AB0                              499.-
+ TPM 478-1 , 478-2DA01-0AC0                          199.-
+ MC 8MB AS488/TM , 6DS2410-0XX0-=XA0            99.-
TBX 478 , 478-2DX00-0AA0                                  50.-
PS 405 20A                                                      250.- 
405-0RA00-0AA0
Rückwandbusmodule
BM1x80 , BM2x40 , BM/PS153 , BM153/153 (mehrere vorhanden)    25.-
Baugruppenträger UR2 , 6ES7400-1JA01-0AA0         150.-
SM332 HART , 332-5TB00-0AB0                              99.-
SM336 , 336-1HF00-0AB0                                     199.-
SM322 4x24V, 332-5SD00-0AB0                              50.-
SM321 16x24V, 321-7BH01-0AB0                            55.-
RS485-Repeater , 6ES7-972-0AA01-0XA0                125.- 
ET200M / IM153-1 , 153-1AA03-0XB0                       99.-

S5-Technik
CP541 , 6ES5-541-8AA1          NEU                        199.-         
S5-100U + EPROM                                                 65.-
6ES5-102-8MA02                                    

Baugruppen
6ES5-482-8MA12                                                  25.-
6ES5-451-8MA12                                                  25.-
6ES5-452-8MR11                                                  25.-
und einige andere auch, Relais-Ausgabe usw...           25.-
dazu diverse Baugruppenträger S5                            15.-
diverse EPROM-Module                                            15.-

Alle S5 Sachen sind gebraucht, funktionsgeprüft und 100% i.O.

AEG-Technik
AEG ESS A1 Steuergerät, gebraucht aber getestet 100% i.O.      99.-
AEG verschiedene Strommessmodule , ESW1, 8 , 32 NEU         je 85.-


YOKOGAWA
Ersatzplatinen für Prozessschreiber mit LCD-Monitor Typ: VR100 alle Platinen!! z.B.
CPU-Board B9960PA SAver 2.01 , SBver 1.01                          165.-
A/D-Board B9901SH                                                             99.-
Scanner Board B9901SK                                                        50.-
Rück-Bus-Board B9901SR                                                      25.-
Tastatur-Board B9960FC                                                       15.-
DC/DC Board B9960EF                                                           65.-
Connection Board B9960EB                                                     25.-
3,5" Diskettenlaufwerke slimline                                               35.-
Rückwandanschlußboard B9902PF    kompl.                               99.-

HÖRBIGER
Für HÖRBIGER Steuergerät komplette Ersatzkarten incl. LED-Frontplatine, geprüft und i.O.   z.B.
Anzeigeplatine komplett                                                         85.-
CPU-Board incl. I/O                                                              125.-

Endress&Hauser Karten
z.B. geprüfte PMX671 Z                gebraucht aber i.O.                99.-
andere auf Anfrage

Einfach mal anfragen!

Grüße


----------



## SPS-pit (25 August 2011)

SPS-pit schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> So weil ich einige Preisanfragen bekommen habe, hier meine Vorstellungen. Alles VB im Ramen natürlich!!!  :-D
> 
> ...



Hallo

Anbei Aktualisierung was schon weg ist! Der Rest ist noch teilweise vorhanden. Einfach nachfragen!!!

cu


----------



## SPS-pit (25 August 2011)

SPS-pit schrieb:


> Hallo und Moin...
> 
> Da ich so nach und nach meine Projektarbeit mit Siemens-Technik beende und zu Foxboro Eckardt wechsle (Projektbedingt) gebe ich mein restliches Siemens Equipment ab.
> 
> ...



MOIN, hier eine AKtualisierung. Der Rest ist noch vorhanden! EInfach nachfragen und Angebot unterbreiten!  

cu


----------

